# Paph. Lebaudyanum



## patrix (Dec 17, 2006)

I found a specimen of Paph. Lebaudyanum (philippinense 'Alford' AM/AOS x haynaldianum 'Crestwood' AM/AOS) for what I would consider reasonable for a blooming sized plant-around 20.00 -though have seen them much higher. My question is that:

Is this a good price

I have heard they can be difficult to grow and bloom 

is this a good cross with pretty flowers-the vendor said it was very dark


Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## Heather (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow, how large is it? 
If it is really blooming size, then yes, good price! 

I found Lebaudyanum easy to grown and bloom. Super easy, actually.  I don't know why you would hear it was hard, both species are pretty reliable, imo. 

That cross of phil. is very nice - from Krull Smith I believe? Or at least they like to breed with it. Not sure about the haynaldianum but I would imagine it is nice. I think you did well, but I'm curious about the size. That's the only question in my mind....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 17, 2006)

Lebaudyanum is very easy...(takes after the haynaldianum parent, fortunately). Since an easy Lebaudyanum grows well, divisions won't be rare as hen's teeth, lowering the price....lastly, since its not as popular as a roth or even a lowii cross, it is even lower in price...which is why I was able to buy one in full bloom years ago...lasted maybe 15 years before bad bark killed it...(haynaldianum itself is hardier...) Personally, a good Lebaudianum can equal Berenice.....a bad one is just dull.....Take care, Eric


----------



## patrix (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks Eric -do you think the cross I listed is a worthy ones? I already have 2 shin yi princes that I think are really superfine-I have read from some vendors about the desireablility of Lebaudyanum is extremely desireable (certainly as evidenced by their price) . I really like the dark nad unusual paphas and phrags so thanks in advance for any info on what you suggest. Good journey


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 18, 2006)

(hey, uh, do you know 'specimen' often refers to a mature, often well grown plant with many, many growths?)


----------



## patrix (Dec 18, 2006)

Gee thanks LIKESPAPHs for speaking to me like an idiot. I misused the word specimen because I could not find a better word at the time, they do nto come easy for me now. Perhaps in your rudest wisdom you could suggest better word.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 18, 2006)

Here is a link to a photo of the exact grex you are talking about:
Paph. Lebaudyanum

Probably mosts clones will look similar. 

You used the word "specimen" correctly. But it could also mean the plant you are thinking of buying is a "huge specimen plant" and if so $20 would be a steal. $20 for a "blooming size" is still a good value.

I think you should get it!


----------



## patrix (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks GONEWILD


----------



## Marco (Dec 18, 2006)

If it's a blooming size plant and multi-growth I'd take it.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm not familiar with your crosses's parents, but I think that more of an issue has to do with how the individual parent's traits sort out. For example, the Lebaudyanum I had that was so good had the haynaldianum spots superimposed over the philipinense pattern, with almost horizontally held petals that were deep reddish at the tips. While the flowers were not large, the petals stretched out at least 6" if not more....My current Lebaudyanum is pretty disappointing, with petals drooping near vertical, and fainter color intensity. although the same basic color scheme. For all I know, the parents could have been the same...and appearance is just a random sorting of traits. (FWIW, my original Lebaudyanum was unlabelled, and I just had to figure out what it was...but its hard to imagine anything other than Lebaudyanum). Take care, Eric


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 19, 2006)

Lebaudyanum is usually a vigorous and easy primary to grow. tolerant of all manner of abuse. (usually) I would say $20 is a good price. Klehm's had an outstanding FCC clone of the cross before the fire (1996?) that wiped out their lab and half their stock collection. You never really know the full potential of a specimen (clone) (individual seedking) until you have bloomed it several times. Culture plays a big role, so you you not make a final determination until you have seen it bloom more than once. I would take the gamble, it is sorta like a lottery ticket, you don't know if you are a winner until it blooms. 
Leo


----------



## bench72 (Dec 22, 2006)

thought I'd show what an average grower can do with a Lebaudyanum... 







this plant is grown on a patio with a solid roof and open sides. The temps go from 7 celsius to 45 celsius. it gets watered in the morning about twice a week along with the rest of the collection and fertilised with whatever is handy at the same time... so nothing special about growing conditions...

oh.. so point was, get one definitely.... and at that price, it's a bargain!

cheers
tim


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice display!


----------

